# pelt projects



## hillbillybaby (Jul 19, 2012)

Any ideas or patterns, good or bad experiences with making things out of rabbit pelts? I have some coming out of the pickle soon...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I use to line my kids slippers with them. Just kind of sew a rectangle with one edge sloped then knit or crochet a slipper for the outside. Put the pelt (wrongside out) on the inner part of the slipper as a liner and just slip stitch it in. The kids loved them.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

i dont know if you ever go out to a fancy dinner or even just a night on the town, but iam about to start a purse project for my wife, i know she will probably only use it once or twice a year, but it is something to try. how bout gloves also.


----------



## hillbillybaby (Jul 19, 2012)

the fur on the outside of the purse, that could be quite fabulous  I have been thinkin about gloves, mittens seem more doable , idk


----------



## repete (Aug 4, 2012)

A rabbit fur purse ... GREAT IDEA! That ought to really tick off the PETA folks!!! I'm all for it!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

when i have enough pelts, I want to make a pair of gauntlets for working outside in the winter. I got to try on a pair once that were made form coyote fur, and I fell in love. They were the warmest things ever. I also was thinking about making my little girls matching muffs for winter. I have silver fox so they should look pretty cool.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

jolly rabbit said:


> i dont know if you ever go out to a fancy dinner or even just a night on the town, but iam about to start a purse project for my wife, i know she will probably only use it once or twice a year, but it is something to try. how bout gloves also.


I dont know about gloves, but I'm sure she would love a purse. The first thing I'm making is a rabbit skin purse! Then some mocs for the little one.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny you should post this... I just got done reading a blog entry i found on pinterest about making rabbit fur hats. 

Rabbit Fur Hat Tutorial | Terrabyte Farm

I'm hoping to get mittens made for Christmas.


----------



## SephysManda (Jul 2, 2012)

I've made a corset and a cell phone bag with Rex fur. I have a pillow in progress as well as slippers. Corset is falling apart, so will make a new one when it does. It's warm and I've gotten tons and tons of comments on it.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

TenBusyBees said:


> Funny you should post this... I just got done reading a blog entry i found on pinterest about making rabbit fur hats.
> 
> Rabbit Fur Hat Tutorial | Terrabyte Farm
> 
> I'm hoping to get mittens made for Christmas.


The rabbit fur hat is the exact same way you make "cuddle cup" beds for ferrets and rats lol. (i used to make ferret bedding and sell on ebay) Thats awesome though this is something i should try when i get my mits on some pelts!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Years ago I started cutting squares and putting them together to make a quilted sleigh robe. I lived in MT at the time, had a pony that I drove so it was something I really thought I could use, although it never did get finished.

I'm planning to try a project this winter, using just the hide ... taking the fur off (no need for a sleigh robe here in KY) ... for my artwork. I'm going to try to make 'miniature' story robes as the Native Americans used to do with buffalo hides.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

If soft and supple they xould be sold to fly fisherman. We love them.

@SFM if your removing the fur id be interested in purchasing some if you want to bag it.


----------

